# My plan to be a coaching " guru "



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Some tips on how to be a guru coach.

*
Women will make you the big money, so focus on them. *

*
*

*
All women want a great butt, so come up with some new butt exercises, or hell just steal some glute exercises from another guru coach....*

*
*

*
You want your diet to be different, carbs are the rage, so maybe focus on low carb (I bet that garbage makes a comeback, so be the first). Point out to your victims... I mean clients... that carbs are the only macronutrient one doesn't need to survive, or some other bull****. Google is your best friend.*

*
*

*
Give special attention to the women who come to you who obviously have exceptional genetics. These women will be your ticket to fame, and the best testimonials.*

*
*

*
You want to make friends with officials, promoters & judges, or fake it. Attend shows, act important. Make sure you get photos of yourself with important people. And remember compliment, compliment and compliment some more. Everyone has an ego make these people feel special.*

*
*

*
Ignore any negativity. Mr Science dude calls you out? Ignore him, you are a guru, you don't have time to debate anyone on the internet, plus you'd look like an idiot, so stay silent. Maybe once a month rant on social media about your haters and how jealous they are of you, people eat that up!*

*
*

*
And do not forget, goal is to build a team, teams are hot now. A big team will help keep your clients on the cookie cutter diets you sent them, make peer pressure work for you. Teammates make great text bodies during all those hours of cardio as well.*

Anyone wanna sign up ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Guru Milky. Sign me up if you can squeeze me in :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ill pay £5


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Ill pay £5


A week ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> A week ?


Ok aslong as I don't have nag u for 6mknths to get an update :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Now where have I heard this rubbish before... :rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Ok aslong as I don't have nag u for 6mknths to get an update :lol:


Team Milky has its first mug........ sorry member, member FFS, think man think........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Now where have I heard this rubbish before... :rolleye:


How very dare you !!

This is my career and path to fame and fortune you are dismissing...

Do you want me to sort your ar*e out for free :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Milky said:


> How very dare you !!
> 
> This is my career and path to fame and fortune you are dismissing...
> 
> Do you want me to sort your ar*e out for free :whistling:


Troll :tt2:


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

We don't need any more Dutch Scott's thanks.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How did you find dutch scotts master plan??

Edit, fvcking wizard ^ lol


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in if you can promise to turn my 40 year old butt into that of a 20 year old.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ooh me me, I'll sign up! Can I pay you in Internet hugs though? Bit skint :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Aslan said:


> We don't need any more Dutch Scott's thanks.





MutantX said:


> How did you find dutch scotts master plan??
> 
> Edit, fvcking wizard ^ lol


I actually had this pointed out to me by another member and his name wasn't mentioned so don't know where the comparison comes from.

I have never worked with Scott so don't know his methods.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I take it you are going to be spending more time on yourself than your clients :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will you be doing video blogs and stuff?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> How very dare you !!
> 
> This is my career and path to fame and fortune you are dismissing...
> 
> Do you want me to *sort your ar*e out* for free :whistling:


This could be misinterpreted. You sir are in line for your first sexual harassment case!

@Gym Bunny cut me in on the payout


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Will you be doing video blogs and stuff?


All that sh*t, my first one will be about the benefits of using my services...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bashy said:


> This could be misinterpreted. You sir are in line for your first sexual harassment case!
> 
> @Gym Bunny cut me in on the payout


 :whistling:

Oh yes so l see, let me apologise, l didn't actually mean that, honestly :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> I take it you are going to be spending more time on yourself than your clients :whistling:


I promise to work damn hard for my clients, unless they question me or know more than me then there history....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bashy said:


> This could be misinterpreted. You sir are in line for your first sexual harassment case!
> 
> @Gym Bunny cut me in on the payout


 :lol: Milky couldn't sexually harass a paper bag.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Turn me into a unit 

You've got 17st to play with ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: Milky couldn't sexually harass a paper bag.


Harsh, but actually very true :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Turn me into a unit
> 
> You've got 17st to play with ....


Ok, send me a hundred quid and l will sort it :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can we have some FarQ 'roids bruv...or is it brah?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Can we have some FarQ 'roids bruv...or is it brah?


Its Phar Q you muppet and no, sourcing is not allowed, plus l am totally natural :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Guru Milky...well now, that's sounds good...hurrrr hurrrr.....

Dear Guru Milky,

I've heard from many of my female friends how you helped them with their goals to get a great butt. Apparently, you have an original and well thought out butt training regime that gives you uplift of the rear end in a mere 30 seconds a day, with an appropriate diet that was written you.

I would like to apply to be one of your clients. T'was only the other week I was on my spin cycle bike and noticed males behind me looking flabbergasted at the sudden eclipse of the light as I reared up on the HIIT moment of the cycling, only to be further dismayed when I returned to my seat and englulfed the seat totally and had to be airlifted from it by the emergency services.

I wasn't so bothered about the airlifting but frankly the very act of engulfing the seat gave me the largest wedgie I've ever experienced and I did rather wish that I had not worn those massive training pants designed to hide my derriere from all male eyes whilst in the gym. Regretfully, as I also pull them up to my neck and tie them there to act as a boob tube which ensures I look both covered and trendy whilst doing my cardio in front of all the guys on the treadmill. As the wedgie began I could feel my "boob tube" slipping downwards and Oh dear! out came my boobs.....

Whilst trying to drag the wedgie out I happened to see that it had gone un noticed that my boobs were out in the open and frankly this upset me quite a bit as it was rather murderous trying to roll them back up towards my chest area. So if you could see your way clear to giving me some chest excercises too I would be most pleased and grateful.

I understand your rates are reasonable and although £140 per 30 minute session, and must sign for 24 sessions up front would stretch me a bit I am very pleased to hear I can contact you at least twice a year to check my progress, although you don't seem to have an email address so maybe we can talk about that at some point?

I look forward to hearing from you and would be interested to know when we can discuss my needs.

Miss Arbuckle (fatty to my friends)


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> Ok, send me a hundred quid and l will sort it :thumbup1:


Done! :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Guru Milky...well now, that's sounds good...hurrrr hurrrr.....
> 
> Dear Guru Milky,
> 
> ...


Send me money and we shall talk...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky I take it you will be branching out into male modelling :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Milky I take it you will be branching out into male modelling :lol:


Been there done it, l am now too old and ugly and only here to make you lot pretty now :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR l am VERY choosy about who l coach.

My criteria is ;

A ; you must have money...

That's about it TBH.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> Been there done it, l am now too old and ugly and only here to make you lot pretty now :thumbup1:


To make me look pretty you would have to have been beaten by the whole ugly tree :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR l am VERY choosy about who l coach.
> 
> My criteria is ;
> 
> ...


Internet hugs no good then? :no:

I have lots, look! (((((((((()))))))))))


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Every guru/coach needs their own gym, but if you dont, no worries I know @Tinytom has one you could pass off as your own


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Internet hugs no good then? :no:
> 
> I have lots, look! (((((((((()))))))))))


Your the exception as long as l can feel your ar8e as we hug :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> Every guru/coach needs their own gym, I know @Tinytom has one you could pass off as your own


To far from me mate, l own the one in my link... well half own it, well by half l mean l left a hoody there today so l sort of own that...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> @Milky maybe I should have got you to do my Universe prep.
> 
> Your ideas sound amazing.


We shall have our picture taken together, l will tell everyone l trained you for your comp and the lads at work l sha**ed you :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your the exception as long as l can feel your ar8e as we hug :thumbup1:


Deal! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Oh and maybe your Guru ways won't have me acting like and angry Cvnt all the time :whistling:


Listen l am good but not that fu*king good, you know how many people tried to cure The Hulk :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in so long as you can turn me into jay cutler with minimal training


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Will I have To be bent over naked in this picture with your thumb up my @ss .. I'm sure I read it was standard somewhere for Gurus and there protégés ?!?


If you insist, TBH its how l like to take my female clients temp :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I'm in so long as you can turn me into jay cutler with minimal training


Send me money :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I have my happy moments. I'm just not awake at the time I have them.


Lying cow :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your the exception as long as l can feel your ar8e as we hug :thumbup1:





[email protected] said:


> Deal! :thumb:


Hold on, I just want check, you are a qualified guru right? I don't let just anybody feel my bum! I'm going to need to see some sort of guru certification please.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Send me money :thumbup1:


I don't have much but you can stick your thumb up my ar5e as well if you want :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I don't have much but you can stick your thumb up my ar5e as well if you want :whistling:


No thank you, that is a personal approach l use purely for my female clients...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hold on, I just want check, you are a qualified guru right? I don't let just anybody feel my bum! I'm going to need to see some sort of guru certification please.


FFS, let me download some sh*t of the net then, give me an hour...

FTR all my training was done in Mongolia so it wont really mean much to the laymen..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> FFS, let me download some sh*t of the net then, give me an hour...
> 
> FTR all my training was done in Mongolia so it wont really mean much to the laymen..


That's ok, I speak Mongolian


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hamster said:


> If Milky wont do it I will have a go if you want. I heard some men like that kinda thing.


Lol I can't imagine it being very pleasurable tbh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> Lol I can't imagine it being very pleasurable tbh


Don't do it mate, she has thumbs like a roofer and hates men, it wont end well :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I....I.....i'm not sure I could do the thumb up bumb thing....may leave that to Jojo....i'm sure she mentioned it ...... :whistling: or did she say she had bumped her thumb...not sure now to be honest...

Can I bribe you Milks with photo's at my local womens institute? we could stand anywhere between the giant marrows and the spicy sosages...I think I can safely say The Beef magazine would be on you like a superglue for a special feature....

:no: :laugh:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Don't do it mate, she has thumbs like a roofer and hates men, it wont end well :lol:


The thought of it alone has damaged me enough, I'm actually regretting typing that now :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I....I.....i'm not sure I could do the thumb up bumb thing....may leave that to Jojo....i'm sure she mentioned it ...... :whistling: or did she say she had bumped her thumb...not sure now to be honest...
> 
> Can I bribe you Milks with photo's at my local womens institute? we could stand anywhere between the giant marrows and the spicy sosages...I think I can safely say The Beef magazine would be on you like a superglue for a special feature....
> 
> :no: :laugh:


No bum thumbing here :nono:

I have very sharp nails


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I don't hate men, I love men. Men are lovely creatures.
> 
> And the thumb thing... I didn't hear you complain !! Much. :whistling:


My proctologist was mortified and asked had a silver back raped me !


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone hacked your account @Milky ?

Don't remember you having a sense of humour :lol:

Holiday must have been good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Someone hacked your account @Milky ?
> 
> Don't remember you having a sense of humour :lol:
> 
> Holiday must have been good


Cheeky tw*t, this is serious sh*t.

I have another holiday to pay for and Team Milkman is paying for the fu*ker !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> Cheeky tw*t, this is serious sh*t.
> 
> I have another holiday to pay for and Team Milkman is paying for the fu*ker !


At £5 a pop. Isle of wight here you come :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Iv seen this on Fb and I'd like to be public ally distanced as the word alpha has been used, and on this my name. Now I'll on,unsay I seldom ever train women I deplore these new Pts like Mw building teams just for money and please if aluding to whoever has ripped Fb fitness off for thousands and lots other women,going to shows and generally conning, let it be known its by coincidence due to people saying alpha. I have a nice stress free successful life helping and being dad I don't want old Dutch crap cos people make ambiguous posts, thanks and I miss Ukm


Miss you bro!!

Come back soon


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Iv seen this on Fb and I'd like to be public ally distanced as the word alpha has been used, and on this my name. Now I'll on,unsay I seldom ever train women I deplore these new Pts like Mw building teams just for money and please if aluding to whoever has ripped Fb fitness off for thousands and lots other women,going to shows and generally conning, let it be known its by coincidence due to people saying alpha. I have a nice stress free successful life helping and being dad I don't want old Dutch crap cos people make ambiguous posts, thanks and I miss Ukm


I normally stay out of things like this, but have to chip in here so...

Lots of posts on here state how you have glady taken peoples money and then ignored their mails, not responded with your big promises and basically cut & paste a load of illiterate sh1te to people not in your TEAM.

Stop leaching off peoples hopes and dreams and just Fvckoff. There are plenty of good Coaches on here who are living up to their reputation, and people like you just give the good Coaches a bad name.

Don't bother to respond to my post, as I for one have had my say on the subject and won't be posting back to you at any time. (That's called the truth by the way!).


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TEAM MILKY :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Team Milkman has a certain ring to it. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I.need all my members to put the team name in there avi pleas.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

#TeamMilkyBrahKid


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> I.need all my members to put the team name in there avi pleas.


Just to clarify things what is it?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan mate, let me know when your up and running....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Just to clarify things what is it?


Do we go for

Team Milky

Team Milkman

Team Milkster ???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

They all look good to go.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Team Milky


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Get t-shirts and hoodys done mate. Black ones that look moody


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

"I'nt Milk Brilliant"



















For those of you that remember The Fast Show


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

danMUNDY said:


> Every guru/coach needs their own gym, but if you dont, no worries I know @Tinytom has one you could pass off as your own


Sorry someone beat you to it. Actually 3 people have laid claim to mine and my partners gym.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*I got a team too, it is a solid one at that.*


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dont get me wrong am not dutchs biggest fan, but this just seems like pure jealousy

thing is, dutch wouldnt be botherd doing this about milky because.... speaks for itself..

ive seen milky say his works hard and long hours and stuff, scott seems to love his

emberassing milky


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> dont get me wrong am not dutchs biggest fan, but this just seems like pure jealousy
> 
> thing is, dutch wouldnt be botherd doing this about milky because.... speaks for itself..
> 
> ...


Bit ironic that you can't spell embarrassing isn't it?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

who the fk is this chick? is she part of the deal? looks like shes already been 'used' :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> dont get me wrong am not dutchs biggest fan, but this just seems like pure jealousy
> 
> thing is, dutch wouldnt be botherd doing this about milky because.... speaks for itself..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> dont get me wrong am not dutchs biggest fan, but this just seems like pure jealousy
> 
> thing is, dutch wouldnt be botherd doing this about milky because.... speaks for itself..
> 
> ...


 Super embarrassing as Milky wasn't talking about Scott in the first place. But interesting you assumed that eh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Little_Jay said:


> dont get me wrong am not dutchs biggest fan, but this just seems like pure jealousy
> 
> thing is, dutch wouldnt be botherd doing this about milky because.... speaks for itself..
> 
> ...


The original quote was from an American site as there's a lot of these guys over there.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Little_Jay said:


> dont get me wrong am not dutchs biggest fan, but this just seems like pure jealousy
> 
> thing is, dutch wouldnt be botherd doing this about milky because.... speaks for itself..
> 
> ...


People on here ( including Scott BTW )will confirm that this is not actually my work, it as posted elsewhere and l merely copied and pasted it, removing some links.

I would love to say its my own work but l am not that intelligent.

If you have read the thread you will see l defended Scott at one point.

It was NEVER aimed at anyone, l thought it was funny and shared it, so embarrassed, nope not one bit mate, thanks for the concern tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> People on here ( including Scott BTW )will confirm that this is not actually my work, it as posted elsewhere and l merely copied and pasted it, removing some links.
> 
> I would love to say its my own work but l am not that intelligent.
> 
> ...


you mean this isn't real? I got a t-shirt printed and everything :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you mean this isn't real? I got a t-shirt printed and everything :sad:


Shush you, crack on l am going covert :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Shush you, crack on l am going covert :whistling:


oh. ah right, I see. yes. nothing to see here folks :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you mean this isn't real? I got a t-shirt printed and everything :sad:


I sent Internet hugs! :sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I sent Internet hugs! :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I may go with Team Penis...

It has a ring to it don't you think.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I may go with Team Penis...
> 
> It has a ring to it don't you think.


Milky, I think you mis spelled it....it's "Dennis"....you must have been typing it on your mobile.... :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Some tips on how to be a guru coach.
> 
> *
> Women will make you the big money, so focus on them. *
> ...


Milky mate, you KNEW this was my master plan as well, how dare you steal my scheme for making a fortune. :2guns:

Thing is though, I'm not afraid of your rip off coaching - mine will be an even greater rip off than yours.

I plan on taking it one step further and claiming to have famous clients that I haven't even met, as well as faking some testimonials and internet reviews for my facebook page. I'm also working on photoshopping pics of my abs for my fb page to look like I'm in shape.

All this combined with my claims for having a series of science based secret macro formulas shown in studies to be 300% more effective than PEDs for fat loss and muscle growth will have the people I intend to rip off.. sorry, I mean guide to greatness, fighting to get on to my Super Hot Intensity Training (S.H.I.T.) Team programme ... all for the very reasonable price of only £199 per month or a discounted rate of £995 if you buy three months in one go!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Milky mate, you KNEW this was my master plan as well, how dare you steal my scheme for making a fortune. :2guns:
> 
> Thing is though, I'm not afraid of your rip off coaching - mine will be an even greater rip off than yours.
> 
> ...


well l shared a plane with Freddie Flintoff and he agreed to front my advertising campaign, and let me name drop him where ever l go, he has promised me he will text me and so far, he hasn't...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> Milky mate, you KNEW this was my master plan as well, how dare you steal my scheme for making a fortune. :2guns:
> 
> Thing is though, I'm not afraid of your rip off coaching - mine will be an even greater rip off than yours.
> 
> ...


So, CLA is not all that then?

Shucks, I was banking on losing tons of body fat all while maintaining and even gaining muscle with that one.

Oh well, back to the crack pipe and DNP it is for me then. :death:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> So, CLA is not all that then?
> 
> Shucks, I was banking on losing tons of body fat all while maintaining and even gaining muscle with that one.
> 
> Oh well, back to the crack pipe and DNP it is for me then. :death:


Ignore him Hacks and stick with Team Penis, send me some money..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Ignore him Hacks and stick with Team Penis, send me some money..


Oh, so if I give you money, I get to be in the Team of penis?

Wow, glad you asked, now I can buy the CLA.

So, you are going to tell me how good I look after I am in the team right?

I dont look that good now, but once I join I will look better correct?

Do you take paypal?

I need to get onboard as fast as possible to look good.

Do I get a shirt?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Ignore him Hacks and stick with Team Penis, send me some money..


I think it should be team penis milk, or team milky penis.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I think it should be team penis milk, or team milky penis.


Penis Milk can be wrongly interpreted mate, l don't want to be seen as seedy and no l don't do paypal, its cash or the equivalent amount of jammie wagon wheels :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I have no idea what.this is about but its funny


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky don't forget to take pictures of cars you don't own to show what cars you are driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I am NOT walking around in a t shirt with penis milk or milky penis on it! :lol:

I think we should go with Milky's Mob :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Penis Milk can be wrongly interpreted mate, l don't want to be seen as seedy and no l don't do paypal, its cash or the equivalent amount of jammie wagon wheels :thumbup1:


You are right, this is a serious business adventure, one of which will be cutting edge training philosophies.

I was just thinking that it is pretty macho to call your training with something that had a phallic symbolization with it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You are right, this is a serious business adventure, one of which will be cutting edge training philosophies.
> 
> I was just thinking that it is pretty macho to call your training with something that had a phallic symbolization with it.


I can understand it though......I'm sure Milky is using symbolisation in that his well thought out business plan will be a "growing" venture.....small to begin with but burgeoning at the seams with...with......cough...urrrr...members?

:ban: hee hee...I think I'm banning myself my for my once again keeeerrrrap attempt at humour ..........sigh.....seemed like a brilliant idea at the time......but now I think I'll go and say a few Hail Marys.......:laugh:

Bear with me, bear with me...I'm on a steep learning curve.....one day....one day soon my wit and repartee will astound you.....one day soooooooooooooooonnnnnnn........


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Flubs said:


> I can understand it though......I'm sure Milky is using symbolisation in that his well thought out business plan will be a "growing" venture.....small to begin with but burgeoning at the seams with...with......cough...urrrr...members?
> 
> :ban: hee hee...I think I'm banning myself my for my once again keeeerrrrap attempt at humour ..........sigh.....seemed like a brilliant idea at the time......but now I think I'll go and say a few Hail Marys.......:laugh:
> 
> Bear with me, bear with me...I'm on a steep learning curve.....one day....one day soon my wit and repartee will astound you.....one day soooooooooooooooonnnnnnn........


And to think all I needed to do to get big arms was do curls at the squat rack with my MaxMuscle shirt on.

It didnt work, perhaps I need milksters tutelage or something?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> I have no idea what.this is about but its funny


That sentence there pretty much sums up my entire life, lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Penis milk. I like it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Penis milk. I like it


So l hear :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> So l hear :lol:


Wait I mean erm.. :no:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i fukcing knew this would happen the moment you said you wanted to take it easy barsteward


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i fukcing knew this would happen the moment you said you wanted to take it easy barsteward


Listen, those villa's in Turkey don't come cheap, now don't question me or my methods as a l am Guru Milky and will not lower myself to answer to anyone with more training knowledge than me who could possibly make me look a right tit !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> Listen, those villa's in Turkey don't come cheap, now don't question me or my methods as a l am Guru Milky and will not lower myself to answer to anyone with more training knowledge than me who could possibly make me look a right tit !!


you northerners are all the same  so when is the video slamming every other PT in the business coming out


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Ill pay £5


Bit steep that int it?!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you northerners are all the same  so when is the video slamming every other PT in the business coming out


Paul he has studied you and your work for a long time now, he will alter all your hard work and knowledge and pass it off as his own and THEN name you as a follower.

Milky I can really only take you and your Guru-ing seriously if and only if you wear a fur coat in a YouTube video telling us what the 'next big thing' is.

I sit and patenitntly wait ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you northerners are all the same  so when is the video slamming every other PT in the business coming out


When enough suckers, sorry "clents " send me money for a camera.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, look, its knockoff guru Milk Daddy:lol:

Yah, some barbell Mafia style puking videos is what you need mate.

Proper training right bruv, zyyzz style.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> When enough suckers, sorry "clents " send me money for a camera.


Just use your iPhone camera.

Have a flip chart ready to write 2-3 'power words' on it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just been talking to a good friend and possible future client @loganator

Give him a few tips and critques, he seemed to take what l told him on board and think he appreciated it by the way he aimed his car at me and copied the old Maxwell house sign whilst shouting what l think was a " cheers mate " out the window.

I am on a roll....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You are a true guru Milky mate. Ever since you put me on that prune and ryvita diet the weight has been falling off me. I can't lift jack sh1t any more and I got a leg stuck down a storm drain yesterday, but I'm so ripped bro. Even the kids at the bus stop have started high fiving me...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You are a true guru Milky mate. Ever since you put me on that prune and ryvita diet the weight has been falling off me. I can't lift jack sh1t any more and I got a leg stuck down a storm drain yesterday, but I'm so ripped bro. Even the kids at the bus stop have started high fiving me...


Nice one mate, you got those new jeans and started showing your boxers yet ?

Not sure if your quite there yet but we will work on it..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nice one mate, you got those new jeans and started showing your boxers yet ?
> 
> Not sure if your quite there yet but we will work on it..


Eagerly awaiting the next e-mail boss. 3 months isn't long to wait for info like yours:thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You are a true guru Milky mate. Ever since you put me on that prune and ryvita diet the weight has been falling off me. I can't lift jack sh1t any more and I got a leg stuck down a storm drain yesterday, but I'm so ripped bro. Even the kids at the bus stop have started high fiving me...


I hope Milky has patented this dietary approach and charged you a fortune for it... is what a proper guru would do!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> I hope Milky has patented this dietary approach and charged you a fortune for it... is what a proper guru would do!


We don't like to discuss prices mate as it may stop me ripping other .... sorry mentoring other people :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky don't forget to get another email that is actually yours but you pretend it's someone you employ.

That way when people mail you for updates that have not been sent your 'employee' can tell them you are in a high powered meeting with the minister for sport and will get back to them when you have struck a deal to manage all the sportsmen in the country.

That way they'll feel lucky you have time for them and may pay more just to say you train them


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Milky don't forget to get another email that is actually yours but you pretend it's someone you employ.
> 
> That way when people mail you for updates that have not been sent your 'employee' can tell them you are in a high powered meeting with the minister for sport and will get back to them when you have struck a deal to manage all the sportsmen in the country.
> 
> That way they'll feel lucky you have time for them and may pay more just to say you train them


Fu*king awesome, will set it up now.

[email protected]

Shelley being my " assistant " obviously, she is also one of my clients, l need to post some snide pics of her off the web as well l think..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Milky don't forget to get another email that is actually yours but you pretend it's someone you employ.
> 
> That way when people mail you for updates that have not been sent your 'employee' can tell them you are in a high powered meeting with the minister for sport and will get back to them when you have struck a deal to manage all the sportsmen in the country.
> 
> That way they'll feel lucky you have time for them and may pay more just to say you train them


Hahahahahaha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Milky don't forget to get another email that is actually yours but you pretend it's someone you employ.
> 
> That way when people mail you for updates that have not been sent your 'employee' can tell them you are in a high powered meeting with the minister for sport and will get back to them when you have struck a deal to manage all the sportsmen in the country.
> 
> That way they'll feel lucky you have time for them and may pay more just to say you train them


This is great. Can either myself or milky pretend to be part owners of your gym, Tom? Am thinking It'd be a nice touch to claim to be the brains and the finance behind your operation, even though we have nothing to do with it really...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

will you take a hands on approach?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dtlv said:


> This is great. Can either myself or milky pretend to be part owners of your gym, Tom? Am thinking It'd be a nice touch to claim to be the brains and the finance behind your operation, even though we have nothing to do with it really...


Sorry buts that's soooooo 3 years ago. Keep up with the times.

Plus it's been done to death now.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky, you need a secretary so you can sound really important.

[email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just sent out my first diet to a new client trying to cut,

Monday ; dont eat

Tuesday ; same again

and so on, he will drop a stone this week alone l reckon having calculated his macro's.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Just sent out my first diet to a new client trying to cut,
> 
> Monday ; dont eat
> 
> ...


any supps with that mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Socko said:


> any supps with that mate?


Yes mate T5 and CLA's.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> Just sent out my first diet to a new client trying to cut,
> 
> Monday ; dont eat
> 
> ...


Milky will training involve exercises that don't make sense. To 'confuse' the muscle into EXPLOSIVE GROWTH BOOOOOOM!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Milky will training involve exercises that don't make sense. To 'confuse' the muscle into EXPLOSIVE GROWTH BOOOOOOM!


yes, I think it involves purple aki type squats :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky I'm trialling a new method of cardio so don't copy as I've trademarkyprotectorised it with my Phoenix holding company.

It's called '3D' cardio. Basically. You do cardio.

Wearing 3D glasses.

If you use it I want 20p a mile ran as I have the patent on anything in 3 dimensions.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Milky will training involve exercises that don't make sense. To 'confuse' the muscle into EXPLOSIVE GROWTH BOOOOOOM!


Oh it will be shocking mate, nothing surer than that.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Team *zyzz brah's penis milk*


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Team *zyzz brah's penis milk*


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I got to page 7 then skipped to the end as my attention span was wondering plus i have lots of clients to mail 

but on a side note theres plenty gurus on here so why dont you go one step further and be the guru of gurus, that would be cool :cool2:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I got to page 7 then skipped to the end as my attention span was wondering plus i have lots of clients to mail
> 
> but on a side note theres plenty gurus on here so why dont you go one step further and be the guru of gurus, that would be cool :cool2:


Think you must be doing something wrong if you are actually thinking about contacting your clients mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Think you must be doing something wrong if you are actually thinking about contacting your clients mate!


its pay day i contact them to tell them its time to pay for another 2 weeks lol.oh and ask if they are ok :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> its pay day i contact them to tell them its time to pay for another 2 weeks lol.oh and ask if they are ok :lol:


Phew, was worried it would actually be something constructive!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just sent out my first diet to a new client trying to cut,
> 
> Monday ; dont eat
> 
> ...


Crikey! I really like the sound of that one.....can you just write the details down for me so I don't forget what I have to do? Cheers...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hamster said:


> You forgot the massive amount of fasted cardio they have to do. Cos that sh1t works.


really? fasted cardio...phew...gonna be a toughie and no mistake! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Gotta do it in your pyjamas too.


Pyjamas??

Guru Milky told me it has to be done in your undies


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Pyjamas??
> 
> Guru Milky told me it has to be done in your undies


Depends if you're a fit bird or not


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Pyjamas??
> 
> Guru Milky told me it has to be done in your undies


Strangely he told me the same thing and wanted pics?! :confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Depends if you're a fit bird or not


No, but after a month on Milky's Melter (he has a patent for the name you know), I should be...then I'm allowed to stop wrapping myself in clingfilm for cardio, and I can go nekkid...

Then I have to send him a film of me doing the cardio, and also the bent over arabesque leg raisey things to make sure my form is correct. It really fires the hip flexors, apparently....


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Beklet said:


> No, but after a month on Milky's Melter (he has a patent for the name you know), I should be...then I'm allowed to stop wrapping myself in clingfilm for cardio, and I can go nekkid...
> 
> Then I have to send him a film of me doing the cardio, and also the bent over arabesque leg raisey things to make sure my form is correct. It really fires the hip flexors, apparently....


Just so you know, your making it very hard (pun) to hide the semi in my suit trousers right now. Thanks for that.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

He wanted me to do bent over bench press.

He did explain it but used lots of long words and contradicted himself loads so I was satisfied that was sufficient.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

I WILL TELL YOU WHAT I THINK !!

why the hell would you call your ' y ' fronts knickers

hang on

that is you at no 24 

sh*t wrong window


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, Tom, you are too funny, you too milkster.

I was cracking up at work first thing in the morning, not even had my coffee down my throat yet.

Made my day guys.

So, you got those macro's down on the 2 day no eating then eh milkster?

I cant seem to figure out those numbers yet:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hamster said:


> I do mine every morning in just my knickers and vest with trainers.
> 
> Don't know what the neighbours think.


Pics or noknickers @Hamster


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Only if you send me a picture of you doing cardio in a pair of knickers .... I mean ... Fairs fair don't you think??


Yes. Equality is very important


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hamster said:


> Only if you send me a picture of you doing cardio in a pair of knickers .... I mean ... Fairs fair don't you think??


Yah but, I mean yah, but, um, I mean, well, never mind then.

Please carry on, nothing to see here, carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hamster said:


> Only if you send me a picture of you doing cardio in a pair of knickers .... I mean ... Fairs fair don't you think??


After careful consideration, I wont let that happen, you see I don't want all the women perving over me playing with them selves while staring at my picture.

I am more than just a piece of meat. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Aw c'mon ... I though all men liked to be exploited and used as [email protected] bank material for women!!


Doesn't really matter what they like. That's their place in life and they shouldn't get ideas above their station. :innocent:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Strangely he told me the same thing and wanted pics?! :confused1:


Just pics? I have to video myself so he can check my technique. I'm sure it's all above board, he's got qualifications from Mongolia.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just pics? I have to video myself so he can check my technique. I'm sure it's all above board, he's got qualifications from Mongolia.


All sounds legit to be fair, he is a genuine mong


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> All sounds legit to be fair, he is a genuine mong


Ooh brave! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hamster said:


> Aw c'mon ... I though all men liked to be exploited and used as [email protected] bank material for women!!


Trust me, no way you would be able to achieve success with any of my pictures, in fact it may just kick you right out of the mood entirely.

You may have to vomit after as well.

I will spare you the torture of looking so you don't go blind.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Depends if you're a fit bird or not


pyjamas it is for me then... :crying: :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Flubs said:


> pyjamas it is for me then... :crying: :laugh:


Hey be thankful you don't have to do it in a tellytubby suit! Not sure where he's going with this idea, but who am I to question the guru?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just so you know, your making it very hard (pun) to hide the semi in my suit trousers right now. Thanks for that.


but what are you doing with a house in your trousers? I....wut?

I know, I KNOOOOWWWWW!!! just engaging post 6 o clock humour....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hamster said:


> I do mine every morning in just my knickers and vest with trainers.
> 
> Don't know what the neighbours think.


snap..I sleep nekkid and always do my cardio if I'm at home and not the gym, in my knacks and vest....rather problematic in the summer months when it's so hot I open the windows and have had to do many a dive under the window sill if the postman comes with the mail....last time it happened I was lying prone waiting for him to go and as he passed the window I heard him say...."morning then"..... :blush: :blush: fook! :laugh:

ah well....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So......sldl in silver spandex leggings.....because it helps my technique tho I have to ha e pics to prove it....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hamster said:


> Scott you know you want to pose for the ladies.
> 
> Underwear shot with your pinkie finger in the corner of your moth giving it the Duck face !!


I keep hearing about that duck face thing, I have no idea what that is all about.

And trust me, I am fat, and not pleasant to look at naked, I would be doing all the other mads a grave injustice if you saw me naked.

But, I would look fwd to your pics though as you look nice.

I would be like a train wreck, you want to look, but after you wished you never looked.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hamster said:


> I have no idea what the duck face is all about either...but it seems to be fashionable at the moment.
> 
> duck face? I've no clue either...
> 
> I'm sure you look lovely naked...why don't you post a pic up so we can see.. :wub:


I think Hacks is lovely on the inside therefore we wouldn't even notice the packaging right?....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well I met Winger and he was lovely so Hacks has no excuse


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another client enrolled wants to bulk, diet given at a very reasonable cost IMO.

Monday ; eat lots

Tuesday ; eat as much as Monday

Wednesday ; same as...

You get the picture.

Had Phil Heath on, apparently l am going virus with my guruness and he wants in on the action..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hamster said:


> I have no idea what the duck face is all about either...but it seems to be fashionable at the moment.
> 
> I'm sure you look lovely naked...why don't you post a pic up so we can see.. :wub:


I am on the right





Flubs said:


> I think Hacks is lovely on the inside therefore we wouldn't even notice the packaging right?....


Well, thanks for that.

Consider a cup, it is not the outside that makes it of value, yet rather the inside of the cup that holds the liquids for us to drink from.

The outside has little value, yet it is the inside that is of worth.

Or, it is not the outside of the house which is where we dwell but the inside of the house that makes it a home.

This is going to be my position as the outside is of no value:lol:

No handsome man would say what I just said anyway, so you can see why the deliberate deception here...lol



Beklet said:


> Well I met Winger and he was lovely so Hacks has no excuse


Well, I would rather not be laughed at every time I logged on to this site, I do have some reputation to upkeep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Another client enrolled wants to bulk, diet given at a very reasonable cost IMO.
> 
> Monday ; eat lots
> 
> ...


Stop hijacking my thread, remember its all about me, unless you want to post naked pictures with me. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Your getting good at this sh1t....


I am studying hard, making all the right moves, smoozing with the right faces and opened a bank account in Switzerland, l am looking to open a gym soon too, all my new sponsors, Reebok, Hi-tech and KFC are all keen on me to expand :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok i heard naked in bed and knickers mentioned by hamster so naturally flew in to investigate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hamster said:


> I only whispered it...... :whistling:


And yet i heard you loud and clear and even got a semi as i changed threads lol...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I keep hearing about that duck face thing, I have no idea what that is all about.


It's these facebook Selfies that all the Lush Stunners are taking of themselves. That and the lip bite...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hamster said:


> Your getting good at this sh1t....


Well Hammie, I know it's true cos Phil told me he was going to ring Milky when we were discussing Deads V Leg press the other day over a milk shake.....

He said "Milky's Melter" I'm gonna give him a virus with the action... :blink:

:no::laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> And yet i heard you loud and clear and even *got a semi* as i changed threads lol...


another one who's bought a house? what on earth is going on? :innocent:

:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Stop hijacking my thread, remember its all about me, unless you want to post naked pictures with me. :lol:


In for this.....apparently the heat will help fire my metabolism


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> In for this.....apparently the heat will help fire my metabolism


The only heat it will fire is laughter where you will burn more calories due to not being able to stop laughing.

Not to mention excessive abdominal work.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Milky I joined #Team Milkman in good faith but my £300 worth of BCAA you sourced me have not arrived yet.

This doesn't look good.

:cursing:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

MutantX said:


> @Milky I joined #Team Milkman in good faith but my £300 worth of BCAA you sourced me have not arrived yet.
> 
> This doesn't look good.
> 
> :cursing:


It's probably because he sent it 2nd class delivery mate, wait until Thursday.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> It's probably because he sent it 2nd class delivery mate, wait until Thursday.


£15 for second class?

seems legit.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> @Milky I joined #Team Milkman in good faith but my £300 worth of BCAA you sourced me have not arrived yet.
> 
> This doesn't look good.
> 
> :cursing:


I sentvit via a new nigerian contact l have mate. Also ignore the packaging its not baking soda its the wrong packaging.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MutantX said:


> @Milky I joined #Team Milkman in good faith but my £300 worth of BCAA you sourced me have not arrived yet.
> 
> This doesn't look good.
> 
> :cursing:


Probably cos ASDA ran out of baking powder.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Milky nice new tagline!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Milky nice new tagline!


And avi!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gymbunny and jojo......stop sucking up to Milky...cuz you ain't git tin' any free training!

He told me..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have now got over 2 clients on my list, l am looking to branch out into my own protein company.

Be good sh*t as well, jammie wagon wheel flavour !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

If you do chip flavour whey?

I'm in!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have now got over 2 clients on my list, l am looking to branch out into my own protein company.
> 
> Be good sh*t as well, jammie wagon wheel flavour !


How about vodka and tonic flavour?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How about vodka and tonic flavour?


All good ideas.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> I have now got over 2 clients on my list, l am looking to branch out into my own protein company.
> 
> Be good sh*t as well, jammie wagon wheel flavour !


How about cock flavour.

For the birds. They all love cock.

The sluts.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe vodka and red bull flavoured pre workout.

Baileys and rum flavoured intra workout

Cock flavoured post workout drink.

Call it the 'night out with the girls' stack.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Maybe vodka and red bull flavoured pre workout.
> 
> Baileys and rum flavoured intra workout
> 
> ...


or the bitch piss power stack


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> How about cock flavour.
> 
> For the birds. They all love cock.
> 
> The sluts.


What about the lesbians? You haven't quite thought this through........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> What about the lesbians? You haven't quite thought this through........


Actually. I think about lesbians all the time.

They are too busy soaping each other up in my hottub while rubbing their boobies together and stuff to think about training. Besides they are all six 6 and with pert bottoms so no need of training.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Actually. I think about lesbians all the time.
> 
> They are too busy soaping each other up in my hottub while rubbing their boobies together and stuff to think about training. Besides they are all six 6 and with pert bottoms so no need of training.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


Lies.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This thread is boring now that no more coach's man slaves are popping up :sad: lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Maybe vodka and red bull flavoured pre workout.
> 
> Baileys and rum flavoured intra workout
> 
> ...


I will need your help having never tasted cock so fir that l need to draw from your vast knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm.. I'd like a protein powder that can be mixed with JD if at all possible.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How about milky powder?

Low cal.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My client base has increased another 25 %....

I am on the way !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Some tips on how to be a guru coach.
> 
> *
> Women will make you the big money, so focus on them. *
> ...


if your looking any tips pm me buddy,,you described me so well lol

Nah in truth if anyone could you can


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> How about cock flavour.
> 
> For the birds. They all love cock.
> 
> ...


but some of the newbies I consider cocks and how can we get that flavour,,,or me when im drunk,,,,maybe a smell off wine and bleach,,,lol


----------

